

Has Sony been hacked this week? - hank808
http://hassonybeenhackedthisweek.com/

======
ghurlman
Apparently hassonybeenhackedinthelastsevendays.com was already taken.

------
billybob
This is funny, and therefore probably powerful. If it gets enough attention,
it may actually pressure Sony to step up their security company-wide.

~~~
kidmenot
Well, many of their sites got hacked recently, but that didn't seem to help in
terms of hardening their systems from the security standpoint.

So I must wonder: will a site like that prove to be any useful? I don't think
so.

